# Spice cabinet with hidden compartments



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone know of a good spice cabinet plan? Looking for one with the secret compartments. I may just draw one up. Would be nice to see others and possibly alter to my needs.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Fine Woodworking mag featured one as a project couple of years back.
google Pennsylvania spice cabinet+plans. several sources
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/20165/pennsylvania-spice-box


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

KsSlim - I actually found it. GoogleBooks has it. Traditional Furnituer Projects. Putting the link below as well. Also, thanks for digging around to find the link you put up. 
http://books.google.ca/books?id=8rPqI843igMC&pg=PA44&lpg=PA44&dq=Pennsylvania+Spice+Box+dimensions&source=bl&ots=MvzLV2fWHk&sig=I1mFy50OUaTcKK8fx9hz-m5CG6c&hl=en&sa=X&ei=JeoYT-mpBezq0QGLkcHSCw&ved=0CFkQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=Pennsylvania%20Spice%20Box%20dimensions&f=false


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

If you have any small bit of wall space you could go for a built in model. A face frame and door to match you cabinets and you can slip it in between studs. You can even put a header at the top and bottom and span 2 stud width. Maybe not what you are looking for but just an idea.




























Les


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That's a LOT of spices!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The best woodworking show since the invention of wood.)


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

les,
Beautiful piece, beautiful. Deff a great idea. You certainly have lots of storage there. thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

You know, if your going to do it….......hey I just build it I don't fill it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Les, if you make a hanging cupboard that has crown molding a good place to put a secret compartment is in the space between the top of the cabinet and the top of the crown molding. A lot of the times this space is open but it can be closed up easily. there is a Tauntan book that shows a secret compartment where the back panel slides down revealing a compartment like this. If I'm not mistaken this book shows some good pictures about how to do this with a cabinet. it made a pretty slick secret compartment.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

